# Καναρίνια > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Βρες το καναρίνι - Ένα Κουίζ για όλους/ες.

## ROSSIGNOL

Πιο είναι το όνομα σε αυτό το καναρίνι με τα λεγόμενα στάνταρ και κατηγοριες τις COM.


[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## mitsman

Χμμμμμμ ενδιαφερον!!!

----------


## ROSSIGNOL

Καλημέρα Δημήτρη, σίγουρα για όσους δεν γνωρίζουν πολλά στα καναρίνια χρώματος ένα kouiz σε τέτοιο στιλ δείχνει ενδιαφέρον για να ψάχνουν και να μαθαίνουν πιο πολλά για τους φίλους που αγαπάμε.

----------


## panos70

Αχατης παστελ κοκκινο μωσαικου

----------


## mitsman

> Αχατης παστελ κοκκινο μωσαικου






Αυτος ειναι αχατης παστελ κοκκινου μωσαικου!

----------


## panos70

χα χα χα χα σε προλαβα στο δευτερολεπτο

----------


## panos70

Τωρα με το ιντερνετ τα βρισκεις ολα χα χα χα χα

----------


## mitsman

Λες Παναγιωτη οτι ειναι αυτο???? αχατης παστελ κοκκινου μωσαικου????????

----------


## panos70

Ναι ναι αλλα του κ.Τακη δεν ειναι βαμμενο   σωστα,ενω το δικο μας εχει βαφτει ποιο καλα χα χα χα

----------


## ROSSIGNOL

Καλημέρα παιδιά, δεν είναι δικώμου αυτό το καναρίνι, και δεν είναι Αχατης παστελ κοκκινο μωσαικου όπως λέτε, το βάψιμο είναι και από τα πρώτα πολύ καλο, γι αυτό ψάξτε ακόμα μην βαριόσαστε.

----------


## panos70

Ε τοτε ειναι το τοπαζιο κοκκινο μωσαικου κ. Τακη ενα απο τα δυο ειναι αλλο δεν ταιριαζει

----------


## mitsman

Εγω εβαλα τον αχατη παστελ κοκκινου μωσαικου κ.Τακη για να δειξω στον Πανο οτι δεν ειναι αυτο το πουλακι!

----------


## xXx

ιζαμπέλλα κόκκινο μωσαικού

----------


## mitsman

Νομιζω συμφωνω με τον Βασιλη!

----------


## gianniskilkis

Σατινέ κόκκινου μωσαϊκού...

----------


## ROSSIGNOL

Καλησπέρα, Πάνω όχι ούτε το τοπαζιο ειναι, για το pastel το κατάλαβα Δημήτρη ότι το έβαλες για δείγμα, δηστοιχός Βασίλη δεν είναι ιζαμπέλλα, το καναρίνι ναι είναι στην κατηγορια του  κόκκινοu μωσαικού, αλλα πιο??? 

Συγχαρητήρια στον Ιωάννη, είναι αυτό που έγραψε,  Σατινέ κόκινου μωσαϊκού μπράβο Γιάννη.        ​

----------


## xXx

...δεν είναι σατινέ γιατί δεν έχει κόκκινα μάτια...έχει μαύρα μάτια για αυτό και επιμένω ότι είναι ιζαμπέλα κόκκινο μωσαϊκού και όχι σατινέ κόκκινου μωσαϊκού εκτός και αν δεν φαίνονται τα κόκκινα μάτια στη φωτογραφία αυτή καλά.....επίσης το καφέ στην πλάτη του σατινέ είναι πιο απαλό από αυτό της ιζαμπέλας...έχω και τα δύο πουλιά σπίτι μου και μπορώ να βάλω και φωτογραφίες να καταλάβετε τις διαφορές

----------


## Lovecarduelis

Σαττινέ συμφωνώ και εγώ με τον Βασιλή, δεν είναι

----------


## gianniskilkis

Καλησπέρα σας έγραψα σατινέ επειδή εγώ είδα κόκκινα μάτια ή μάλλον για να είμαι ακριβής δεν μου φάνηκαν για μαύρα.Εάν όμως ,και θα συμφωνήσω με τους δύο φίλους τα μάτια δεν είναι κόκκινα ,όπως εγώ τα  εξέλαβα και είναι απαραίτητο σε αυτή την μετάλλαξη ,είναι τότε σίγουρα ιζαμπέλλα .Καλή χρονιά σε όλους σας...

----------


## panos70

Κ.Τακη κατι ποιο δυσκολο να βαλεις γιατι το βρισκουμε σχετικα γρηγορα,Βασιλη κυκλοφορουν  τετοια ομορφα πουλια ; θυμαμαι  που σε καποιο λινκ  ειχες βαλει φωτο απο τα πουλια σου και θυμαμαι ενα τετοιο πουλι η ητανε παστελ .....

----------


## xXx

όχι είχα βάλει ένα οπάλ κόκκινο μωσαϊκού με ένα σατινέ κόκκινο μωσαϊκού

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...BA%CE%BF%CF%8D

----------


## ROSSIGNOL

Καλησπέρα παιδιά, Βασίλη δεν είμαι σπεσιαλίστας στα χρώματα αλλα αυτό είναι Σατινέ κόκκινο μωσαϊκό,  και τα ματια είναι κόκκινα όπως το λες ναι, σας βάζο ακόμα λίγες φωτογραφίες για δείτε καλλίτερα.







 Μετάφραση με τον Google, και λίγα από το στάνταρ που πρέπει να έχει  δεν ξέρω μονο αν είναι κατανοητά αυτά που μετάφρασα.

Το σατέν μπορεί να εμφανιστεί σε κίτρινο, κίτρινο, ελεφαντόδοντο, κόκκινο, κόκκινο, ελεφαντόδοντο, τότε η κατανομή της χρωστικής lipochrome διακρίνει τρεις κατηγορίες (Εντατική, Schimmel, Mosaic).
Τα χαρακτηριστικά των τριών αυτών κατηγοριών είναι οι κοινές για όλα τα καναρίνια χρώματος. Το σατέν μπορεί επίσης να εμφανιστεί σε λευκό (κυρίαρχη ή υπολειπόμενη) δεν θα κάνει τη διαφορά στην ονομασία μεταξύ της εντατικής και Schimmel. Ο σχεδιασμός των λευκών μελανίνης θα είναι είτε εκείνο μιας εντατικής ή ενός Schimmel.
Υπάρχει πλήρης εξαφάνιση της μαύρης μελανίνης και eumelanin καφέ ελαφρώς μειωμένο μόνο για να εντοπίσετε τον άξονα του φτερά και εξαφανίζονται από την περιφέρεια. Phaeomelanin είναι παντελώς απούσα. Το κύριο χαρακτηριστικό θα είναι μια έντονη αντίθεση μεταξύ των λωρίδων και interstratified depigmented που αποκαλύπτει μια καθαρή lipochrome. Η αντίθεση επιτυγχάνεται κυρίως με συνολικά αποχρωματισμός των interstratified. Οι ραβδώσεις παρόν στο κεφάλι, την πλάτη και τις πλευρές, θα είναι απότομη και σύντομη. Θα είναι ωραία στο Εντατικό λεπτό και σε άλλες. Ο τόνος είναι μπεζ ραβδώσεις σκούρο μπεζ, αλλά δεν θα πυρκαγιά στο καφέ-μαύρο.
Το ράμφος, τα πόδια και τα νύχια είναι ένα χρώμα και σαφείς.
Τα μάτια είναι κόκκινα.
Στο σατέν, πρέπει να δοθεί προτεραιότητα και να ενισχυθεί η ευκρίνεια και πρόστιμο ραβδώσεις σχεδιασμό.

----------


## xXx

στις τελευταίες αυτές φωτογραφίες τα πουλιά όχι μόνο είναι αλλά δείχνουν κιόλας σατινέ....στις πρώτες Τάκη δυστυχώς στα δικά ου μάτια τουλάχιστον δεν δείχνουν σατινέ...ίσως φταίει ο φωτισμός τι να πω δεν ξέρω...σε ευχαριστούμε πάντως και για τις πληροφορίες...στα πουλιά χρώματος μπορούνε όλα τα παιδιά που τους ενδιαφέρει να δούνε φωτογραφίες  διαφόρων πουλιών 

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/forumdi...84%CE%BF%CF%82

----------


## panos70

Πω πω τη ομορφα που ειναι.....ολα τα λεφτα

----------


## gianniskilkis

Καλησπέρα σε όλους σας .Πάνο , ο Βασίλης είχε βάλει αυτά τα χρώματα στην παλιά ανάρτηση του και από τότε τα ερωτεύτηκα , πανέμορφα... ευχαριστώ κ.Τάκη για τις φωτό.

----------


## ROSSIGNOL

Συνεχίζουμε αυτό το kouiz με αυτά τα  τέσσερα καναρίνια, στης απάντησης πou θα βάζετε σημειώστε και το αντίστοιχο νούμερο της φωτογραφίας για να γνωρίζουμε σε πια απαντάτε. 

201.


202.


203.


204.

----------


## giotakismille

χμμμμμ!

----------


## ROSSIGNOL

Καλησπέρα Παναγιωτη (Πάνος 70) μου είπες να βάλω πιο δύσκολα γιατί είναι εύκολα και τα βρήκατε γρήγορα, έλα όμως που εγώ δεν ξέρω πια είναι τα δύσκολα και πια είναι τα εύκολα, ok δεν πειράζει θα δούμε στην πορεία, μονο που οποιος η οποια φίλη μας βρούν την ονομασία που έχουν τα πουλια θα έχει το δικαίωμα σαν ένα μπόνους να μας κάνουν δικη τους ερώτηση για το επόμενο Kouiz με τα επόμενα πουλια.

----------


## xXx

201. μαύρο παστέλ  κόκκινο μωσαικού γκριζόφτερο

202. ιζαμπέλλα κόκκινο μωσαικού ή καφέ κόκκινο μωσαικού

203. το σκέφτομαι ακόμη

204 δεν είναι καλή η φωτογραφία του πουλιού για να πούμε

----------


## ROSSIGNOL

Καλησπέρα Βασίλη το 203 και το 204 είναι το ίδιο είδος, ίδιο όνομα, το 201 και το 202 δεν είναι αυτά τα πουλιά που λέται.

----------


## panos70

Καλησπερα κ.τακη πως τα πατε εκει στη Γαλλια ;

----------


## ROSSIGNOL

καλησπέρα πάνω, καλά τα περνάω δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα, η μάλλον όχι ναι έχω ένα η επιστροφή στην πατρίδα που καθυστερεί, εδώ που μένω  πάνω, έχουμε τα πάντα για κάποιον που θέλει να ζήση εδώ, τα σύνορα της ιταλίας είναι 50 χιλιόμετρα το μοναχο 35 χιλιόμετρα η canes είναι 25 χιλιόμετρα, η marineland είναι 20 χιλιόμετρα,  έχουμε 6 καζίνα που είναι 24 ώρες το "ικοστετραορο" ανοιχτά, έχουμε πιο πολλά ξενοδοχεία από τα σπίτια τουρισμό 12 μήνες τον χρόνο εστιατόρια με γεύματα από όλες της κουζίνες του κόσμου,  αυτό που δεν έχουμε είναι της ελληνικές ταβέρνες που έχουν τα χόρτα με τα ψαρια και την ελληνική ρετσίνα, αυτό που δεν έχουμε είναι να ακούς και να μιλάς ελληνικά, κλπ,κλπ,κλπ,

----------


## panos70

Εχει και χειροτερα δλδ εισαι μια χαρα εκτος του οτι εισαι εκτος πατριδας

----------


## ROSSIGNOL

Ακριβώς αυτό ναι

----------


## xXx

> καλησπέρα πάνω, καλά τα περνάω δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα, η μάλλον όχι ναι έχω ένα η επιστροφή στην πατρίδα που καθυστερεί, εδώ που μένω  πάνω, έχουμε τα πάντα για κάποιον που θέλει να ζήση εδώ, τα σύνορα της ιταλίας είναι 50 χιλιόμετρα το μοναχο 35 χιλιόμετρα η canes είναι 25 χιλιόμετρα, η marineland είναι 20 χιλιόμετρα,  έχουμε 6 καζίνα που είναι 24 ώρες το "ικοστετραορο" ανοιχτά, έχουμε πιο πολλά ξενοδοχεία από τα σπίτια τουρισμό 12 μήνες τον χρόνο εστιατόρια με γεύματα από όλες της κουζίνες του κόσμου,  αυτό που δεν έχουμε είναι της ελληνικές ταβέρνες που έχουν τα χόρτα με τα ψαρια και την ελληνική ρετσίνα, αυτό που δεν έχουμε είναι να ακούς και να μιλάς ελληνικά, κλπ,κλπ,κλπ,


έχεις όλα αυτά και θέλεις να έρθεις στην Ελλάδα??ξέρεις τι συνθήκες επικρατούν στην Ελλάδα και πώς ζει πλέον ο κόσμος??

----------


## xXx

> Καλησπέρα Βασίλη το 203 και το 204 είναι το ίδιο είδος, ίδιο όνομα, το 201 και το 202 δεν είναι αυτά τα πουλιά που λέται.



έπρεπε να μας πεις για το 203 και 204 ότι είναι το ίδιο πουλί

----------


## ROSSIGNOL

> συνεχίζουμε αυτό το kouiz με αυτά τα  τέσσερα καναρίνια, στης απάντησης πou θα βάζετε σημειώστε και το αντίστοιχο νούμερο της φωτογραφίας για να γνωρίζουμε σε πια απαντάτε. 
> 
> 201.
> 
> 
> 202.
> 
> 
> 203.
> ...






*περιμένουμε απαντήσης γι αυτά τα πουλιά. Tο 203 και το 204 είναι το ίδιο είδος, ίδιο όνομα.*

----------


## mitsman

to 203 204 ειναι  *black onyx kobalt white*?????

----------


## ROSSIGNOL

Δημήτρη το 203 - 204 όντως ναι είναι (Μαύρο - Onyx - Άσπρο) όμως δεν είναι (Kobalt).

----------


## ROSSIGNOL

Μας μένουν τώρα να βρούμε το 201 - 202 πια πουλια είναι.

----------


## mitsman

Το 201 και το 202 ειναι καφε παστελ κοκκινου μωσαικου, θηλυκο και αρσενικο αντιστοιχα!

----------


## xXx

Μητσάκο στα παστέλ συνήθως δεν διακρίνονται ρίγες σαν αυτές του δεύτερου 202 πουλιού...να ένα καφέ παστέλ κόκκινο μωσαϊκού





εγώ είπα ότι μπορεί να είναι

καφέ κόκκινο μωσαϊκού

ή

ιζαμπέλα κόκκινο μωσαϊκού

αλλά το αφεντικό είπε πως κάνω λάθος

----------


## mitsman

Για να δουμε!!!
Παντως πιστευω οτι ειναι θηλυκο και αρσενικο!

----------


## panos70

> *mitsman*    Παντως πιστευω οτι ειναι θηλυκο και αρσενικο!


 Αυτο φενετε απο τα χρωματα αλλα πρεπει να ειναι  "" φαιο κοκκινο μωσαικου ""

----------


## xXx

το φαιό κάνει λευκές κηλίδες στην πλάτη και έχει κόκκινα μάτια, αυτό το πουλί δεν δείχνει για φαιό κόκκινο μωσαϊκού το 202

σας δείχνω δύο φαιό κόκκινου μωσαϊκού πουλιά

----------


## panos70

Τοτε τι ρατσα πιστευεις οτι  ειναι Βασιλη ;

----------


## xXx

δεν ξέρω ψάχνω...ίσως η φωτογραφία για άλλη μία φορά να με γελάει

----------


## panos70

Κι εγω απο το ψαξιμο εδω κατεληξα σε τιποτα αλλο απο τα γνωστα  δεν μιαζει

----------


## ROSSIGNOL

> Το 201 και το 202 ειναι καφε παστελ κοκκινου μωσαικου, θηλυκο και αρσενικο αντιστοιχα!


Καλησπέρα, Δημήτρη σύμφωνο για το καφέ κοκκινου μωσαϊκού, θηλυκο και αρσενικο, μονο που δεν είναι παστέλ ψάξε ακόμα λίγο.

----------


## ROSSIGNOL

> Αυτο φενετε απο τα χρωματα αλλα πρεπει να ειναι  "" φαιο κοκκινο μωσαικου ""


Παναγιώτη δεν είναι φαιο, το κόκκινο μωσαϊκό το ένα  θηλυκό και το άλλο αρσενικό  είναι σωστό.

----------


## panos70

Τακη τι ειναι μας εσκασες πεστο να το παρει το ποταμι

----------


## ROSSIGNOL

Παναγιωτη δεν φταίω εγώ εσύ μου είπες να βάλω ένα πιο δύσκολο,  αν και δεν νομίζω να είναι δύσκολο κοίτα ο Δημήτρης βρήκε το 203 και το 204 πόλη εύκολα, το 201 και το 202 είναι πιο εύκολα είναι στην ίδια....

----------


## Oneiropagida

Να κάνω μια προσπάθεια????

----------


## xXx

ρίχτοοοοοοοοοο Φανούλα

----------


## Oneiropagida

201: Canela Onix Vermelho Mosaico Fêmea

202: Canela Onix Vermelho Mosaico Macho

Ελπίζω να μην είπα γκάφα......  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## mitsman

καφεκοκκινο κοκκινου μωσαικου θηλυκο και αρσενικο????

----------


## xXx

αυτό το είχα πει και εγώ και είπε είναι λάθος το καφέ κόκκινο μωσαικού

----------


## ROSSIGNOL

> 201: Canela Onix Vermelho Mosaico Fêmea
> 
> 202: Canela Onix Vermelho Mosaico Macho
> 
> Ελπίζω να μην είπα γκάφα......


Όχι Fani δεν κάνατε γκάφα, εxετε πάρη φωτιά γιατί είσαστε πολη κοντά αυτό που με μπερδεύει είναι το (Vermelho) μπορείτε να το ξαναβάλετε στα Ελληνικά.

----------


## Oneiropagida

Κ.Τάκη το vermelho σημαίνει κόκκινο (στα πορτογαλικά)

----------


## mitsman

για αυτο ρωτησα εγω καφεκοκκινο κοκκινου μωσαικου!!!!!!!

----------


## ROSSIGNOL

Ok Fani συγχαρητήρια μπράβο αυτές είναι η σωστές απάντησης.  (201 - Brun- *Onyx*-Κόκκινο-Μωσαϊκό-Θηλύκια - 202 - Brun- *Onyx*-Κόκκινο-Μωσαϊκό-Αρσενικό)

Αυτό που χρειαζότανε είναι ONYX τα αλλα είδη τα είχατε πει

----------


## mitsman

Μπράβο Φανή!
τι είναι το onyx βρε παιδιά????

----------


## ROSSIGNOL

Oνυχα,  Onyx, ουσιαστικό: Μια ποικιλία από αχάτη, με ομόκεντρες ζώνες σε διάφορα χρώματα.

----------


## ROSSIGNOL

Συνεχίζουμε το kouiz με αυτό το καναρίνι. Σε πιο στάνταρ είναι?


Kouiz 301

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## vicky_ath

Ως άσχετη με τα καναρίνια δε μπορώ να πω τι είναι, παρά μόνο ότι είναι ΠΑΝΕΜΟΡΦΟ!!!

----------


## panos70

Μπράβο Φανή!μας ξελασπωσες

----------


## xXx

ιζαμπέλα κόκκινο έντονο

red isabel intensieve

----------


## ROSSIGNOL

Δηστοιχός όχι, Βασίλη δεν είναι αυτό

----------


## xXx

το άλλαξα πριν λίγο

θα βάλω πάλι αυτό που είχα στην αρχή

καφέ κόκκινο έντονο

red brown intensiev

----------


## ROSSIGNOL

Είναι κόκκινο έντονο ναι, αλλα πιο όμως?

----------


## xXx

δλδ δεν είναι ούτε ιζαμπέλλα κόκκινο έντονο ούτε καφέ κόκκινο έντονο??

----------


## ROSSIGNOL

Ποιος σου είπε ότι δεν είναι ιζαμπέλλα κόκκινο έντονο
ναι οπωσδήποτε είναι αυτό, μονο που δεν το διευκρίνισες, δεν πειράζει πάντως το βρήκες ok μπράβο.

----------


## xXx

το είχα γράψει πιο πάνω δεν το δες  :Jumping0046:

----------


## ROSSIGNOL

> το είχα γράψει πιο πάνω δεν το δες




Όχι  Βασίλη εγώ είδα αυτό  *καφέ κόκκινο έντονο* αν μετά το άλλαξες δεν το πρόσεξα

----------


## ROSSIGNOL

Συνεχίζουμε το kouiz με αυτό το καναρίνι. Σε πιο στάνταρ είναι? 


Kouiz 401

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## xXx

βάλε και καλύτερες φωτογραφίες αν έχεις όλο πονηρές βάζεις να μη φαίνεται καλα το πουλί αχχαχαχαχαχα  ::

----------


## ROSSIGNOL

Όχι Βασίλη μην το λες αυτό δεν το κάνω εξεπίτηδες βάζο της φωτογραφίες που έχω από τα στάνταρ τον καναρινιών χρώματος δεν έχω άλλες φωτογραφίες.

Που είναι ο Παναγιώτης που μου είπε να βάλω πιο δύσκολες γιατί δεν απαντάει. αχχαχαχαχαχα  ::

----------


## xXx

δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω το χρώμα του πουλιού αυτού είναι κακή η φωτογραφία του

----------


## Oneiropagida

white pastel isabelle μήπως?????

----------


## xXx

χμ μου άρεσε αυτό Φανή....

----------


## ROSSIGNOL

Fani μπράβο είναι όπως το λες μονο που λίπη κάτι ακόμα που συνήθως είναι στα λευκά, Ιζαμπέλλα Παστέλ λευκό kai ???

----------


## xXx

κυρίαρχο ή υπολειπόμενο

----------


## ROSSIGNOL

Nai κυρίαρχο (Ιζαμπέλλα Παστέλ λευκό κυρίαρχο) Μπράβο

----------


## ROSSIGNOL

Συνεχίζουμε το kouiz με αυτό το καναρίνι. Σε πιο στάνταρ είναι?


Kouiz 501


[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## xXx

αχάτης κίτρινο έντονο

ή αχάτης οπάλ κίτρινο έντονο

----------


## ROSSIGNOL

Είναι αχάτης κίτρινος έντονος ναι αλλα λίπη κάτι ακόμα τι? δεν είναι οπάλ.

----------


## Oneiropagida

Αχατης κιτρινο ευμο εντονο μήπως?

----------


## ROSSIGNOL

Όχι δεν είναι euμο

----------


## xXx

αχάτης τοπάζιο κίτρινο έντονο

----------


## ROSSIGNOL

> αχάτης τοπάζιο κίτρινο έντονο



Ναι πάλη μπράβο Βασίλη έχεις πολλές γνώσεις στα καναρίνια χρώματος μπράβο. είναι όπως το λες *αχάτης τοπάζιο κίτρινο έντονο.           *

----------


## mitsman

Μωρε μπρααααβοοοο σας!!!!!

----------


## mitsman

τακη δεν μπορεις να πεις....η ομαδα του *greekbirgclub* πεταει!!!!

----------


## ROSSIGNOL

Συνεχίζουμε το kouiz με αυτό το καναρίνι. Σε πιο στάνταρ είναι?


Kouiz 601

[IMG][/IMG]


Kouiz 602

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## gianniskilkis

κ.Τάκη καλημέρα , Καφέ-κόκκινο έντονο...

----------


## ROSSIGNOL

Ναι Δημήτρη σύμφωνο μαζί σου η ομαδα του greekbirgclub πεταει!!!!


Γιάννη λυπάμαι δεν είναι αυτό χρειάζεται λίγο ψάξιμο ακόμα.

----------


## ROSSIGNOL

Op... συγγνώμη καλημέρα Γιάννη

----------


## ROSSIGNOL

Είναι δύσκολο παιδιά?

----------


## xXx

κάτσε βρε μη βιάζεσαι έχουμε και δουλειές θα στο πούμε...

----------


## mitsman

Αχάτης οπάλ   κόκκινο ιβουάρ έντονο

----------


## ROSSIGNOL

> Αχάτης οπάλ   κόκκινο ιβουάρ έντονο



Μπράβο Δημήτρη αυτό είναι, Αχάτης οπάλ κόκκινο ιβουάρ έντονο.

----------


## xXx

έλα δεν βλέπω κίνηση....

----------


## mitsman

Πω πω πω πω.... πεταει λεμε η ομαααδααααα....


Ομορφοπαιδαααααα μουυυυ...........



Βασιλη για βαλε εσυ να δουμε!!!

----------


## gianniskilkis

Όνειρο ζω μην με ξυπνάτε ....

----------


## xXx



----------


## ROSSIGNOL

Συνεχίζουμε το kouiz με αυτό το καναρίνι. Σε πιο στάνταρ είναι?


Koui 701

[IMG][/IMG]


Kouiz 702

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## xXx

έβαλα και εγώ ένα πιο πάνω Τάκη δεν πειράζει ας τα βρούμε όλα...

----------


## ROSSIGNOL

Συγγνώμη Βασίλη ποστάρισα πίσω σου δεν το είχα δη, 


αν και δεν έχω εμπειρία στα χρώματα το καναρίνι που έβαλες φαίνεται για φaeo μονο που είναι δύσκολο για εμένα γιατί δεν το βλέπω ολόκληρο, θα με βοηθούσε πιο καλά αν ήταν ολόκληρο.

----------


## ROSSIGNOL

Μήπως είναι αυτό Καφέ παστέλι κίτρινο moσαïκο αρσενικός

----------


## dogoulisd

Τοπυ Βασιλη μου κανει για καφε κιτρινι μωσαικο.
Το 701 σατινε κοκκινο μωσαικο
το 702 αχατης κοκκινο μωασιακο.

----------


## xXx

701 ιζαμπέλλα κόκκινο μωσαικού

702 αχάτης κόκκινο μωσαικού

----------


## xXx

> Μήπως είναι αυτό Καφέ παστέλι κίτρινο moσαïκο αρσενικός


σωστό Τάκη το πουλί είναι καφέ παστέλ κίτρινο μωσαικού

 ::

----------


## vag21

δεν ξερω τι ειναι αλλα το 702 ειναι πανεμορφο.

----------


## ROSSIGNOL

> Τοπυ Βασιλη μου κανει για καφε κιτρινι μωσαικο.
> Το 701 σατινε κοκκινο μωσαικο
> το 702 αχατης κοκκινο μωασιακο.


Καλησπέρα Δημήτρη, (Το 701 σατινε κοκκινο μωσαϊκό) είναι σωστό μονο που λίπη κάτι ακόμα, Το 702 είναι λάθος

----------


## ROSSIGNOL

> 701 ιζαμπέλλα κόκκινο μωσαικού
> 
> 702 αχάτης κόκκινο μωσαικού


Βασίλη Το 701 kai 702 είναι λάθος

----------


## ROSSIGNOL

Τώρα σας μένη να βρείτε πιο είναι το 702?

----------


## xXx

αχάτης τοπάζιο κόκκινο μωσαϊκού το 702

----------


## dogoulisd

Τι να λείπει αφου είναι σατινε.μήπως λείπει ο τύπος (φύλο);702 αχατησ εουμο κόκκινο μωσαικου.

----------


## ROSSIGNOL

> Τι να λείπει αφου είναι σατινε.μήπως λείπει ο τύπος (φύλο);702 αχατησ εουμο κόκκινο μωσαικου.


Είναι αρσενικό αυτό λείπει, πρέπει να το δηλώνουμε.


To 702 είναι λάθος, δεν είναι (αχάτης)  To τοπάζιο κόκκινο μωσαϊκού είναι Ok

----------


## xXx

δεν υπάρχει σκέτο τοπάζιο κόκκινο μωσαϊκού...*είναι αχάτης τοπάζιο κόκκινο μωσαϊκού*....θα λέγαμε ότι είναι λάθος να πούμε αχάτης σατινέ κόκκινο μωσαϊκού αφού το σωστό είναι σατινέ κόκκινο μωσαικού

----------


## ROSSIGNOL

Ναι Βασίλη είμαι σύμφωνος μαζί σου, 

δεν υπάρχει σκέτο τοπάζιο κόκκινο μωσαϊκού...

είναι ?????? τοπάζιο κόκκινο μωσαϊκού.

Έχει μια λέξη πριν από το τοπάζιο.

----------


## xXx

................

----------


## xXx

μαύρο τοπάζιο κόκκινο μωσαικού

----------


## xXx



----------


## ROSSIGNOL

> μαύρο τοπάζιο κόκκινο μωσαικού

----------


## ROSSIGNOL

Xμμμ θηλύκια κόκκινο μωσαϊκό   Xμμμ

----------


## ROSSIGNOL

Μαύρο Onyx κόκκινο μωσαϊκό θηλύκια

----------


## xXx

όχι Τάκη πρέπει να προσπαθήσεις και άλλο...

----------


## Oneiropagida

αχάτη Jasper κόκκινο μωσαϊκό????

----------


## ROSSIGNOL

Καφέ Onyx κόκκινο μωσαϊκό θηλύκια

----------


## xXx

> αχάτη Jasper κόκκινο μωσαϊκό????


ναι Φανή είναι αχάτης Jaspe κόκκινο μωσαϊκού...μου φαίνεται εσύ πας για κριτής καναρινιών χρώματος  ::

----------


## Oneiropagida

> ναι Φανή είναι αχάτης Jaspe κόκκινο μωσαϊκού...μου φαίνεται εσύ πας για κριτής καναρινιών χρώματος


χαχαχαχαχαχαχαα 

απλά μάλλον ξέρω να ψάχνω Βασίλη!!!! χχαχαχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## xXx

χμ πέρασε από το μυαλό μου και έκανα και εγώ μία αναζήτηση μήπως μπόρεσες και το βρήκες με κάποιον τρόπο που πέρασε εμένα από το μυαλό μου αλλά απέτυχα...δεν είναι αυτός...και ας ψάχνουμε δεν πειράζει...το θέμα είναι ότι μαθαίνουμε..

----------


## xXx



----------


## Oneiropagida

> χμ πέρασε από το μυαλό μου και έκανα και εγώ μία αναζήτηση μήπως μπόρεσες και το βρήκες με κάποιον τρόπο που πέρασε εμένα από το μυαλό μου αλλά απέτυχα...δεν είναι αυτός...και ας ψάχνουμε δεν πειράζει...το θέμα είναι ότι μαθαίνουμε..


μα αυτός είναι και ο σκοπός του κουιζ αγαπητέ Βασίλη!!!  :Happy0062:  

να ψάχνεις και να μαθαίνεις!!!!!!!

----------


## ROSSIGNOL



----------


## dogoulisd

Το Jaspe στα ελληνικά;

----------


## Oneiropagida

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος Jasper είναι μετάλλαξη.......

----------


## dogoulisd

Μετάλλαξη είναι αλλα πια;

----------


## Oneiropagida

Σημείωση: Δεν ασχολούμαι με τα καναρίνια (τουλάχιστον ακόμα....), απλά προσπαθώ να διαβάσω για να μάθω.... τα παιδιά που σίγουρα ξέρουν πολλά περισσότερα ίσως σε κατατοπίσουν καλύτερα.......

Αυτό που βρήκα και διάβασα για αυτή τη μετάλλαξη στο petbirds είναι το παρακάτω:

Μια νέα μετάλλαξη, στα καναρίνια χρώματος, που άρχισε να παρουσιάζετε στην Ευρώπη είναι η Jaspe/Amethyst.

Σύμφωνα με το πρότυπο που πρέπει να είναι στα γαλλικά, από το κείμενο του JOSE ANTONIO ABELLAN BANOS(ESPAGNE):
"Cette mutation s ' est fixee par l ' hybridation d' un canari avec le chardonneret de MAGELLAN dilue qui lui a herite du tarin des aulnes dilue.
La mutation JASPE attaque les melanines noires et marrons en les diluant laissant intacte la phaeomelanineet le lipochrome.
En meme temps que la dilution de la melanine cette mutation transgenique transmet les ailes jaunes typiques chez les tarins commme l' une des caracteristiques qui differencie cette nouvelle mutation.
La transmission genetique est dominante et libre autosomique co- dominante.
Cette mutation s' exprime de deux manieres, l' une appele JASPE dilution simple, l' autre appele JASPE double dilution "

Και η μετάφραση στα Ελληνικά:
Αυτή η μετάλλαξη σταθεροποίησε την αραίωση μέσα από τη διασταύρωση καναρινιού Χ Μαγγελάνου (Spinus magellanicus), η οποία αραίωση μεταφέρθηκε γενετικά από το Λούγαρο (Spinus spinus).
Η μετάλλαξη JASPE αφορά την καφέ και μαύρη μελανίνη τις οποίες και αραιώνει, ενώ αφήνει την φαιομελανίνη και το λιπόχρωμα ανέπαφο.
Ταυτόχρονα με την αραίωση της μελανίνης μεταφέρει η συγκεκριμένη μετάλλαξη (γενετική μεταφορά) και τα τυπικά για το Λούγαρο κίτρινα φτερά πτήσης, ως χαρακτηριστικό δείγμα της νέας μετάλλαξης. 
(Η μετάφραση έγινε από τα Γερμανικά).

Η μετάλλαξη αυτή είναι ελεύθερη κυρίαρχη και συγκυρίαρχη. Η συγκεκριμένη μετάλλαξη εμφανίζεται σε δύο μορφές. Η μία είναι με ένα μόνο γονίδιο παρών και η δεύτερη με και τα δύο γονίδια παρών. Μοιάζει στη συμπεριφορά της ως προς την γκριζόφτερη μετάλλαξη.

Ο πρώτος εκτροφέας που σταθεροποίησε τη μετάλλαξη αυτή ήταν ο Ισπανός Jose Antonio Abellan Banos. Ο όρος JASPE χρησιμοποιήθηκε για πρώτη φορά στην Ισπανία, ενώ από πλευράς Ιταλίας και Γερμανίας γίνονται προσπάθειες για την καθιέρωση του όρου AMETHYST.

Έχει παρουσιαστεί σε Παγκόσμια πρωταθλήματα και Διεθνής Εκθέσεις ως νέα μετάλλαξη. Δεν έχει αναγνωριστεί ακόμη από την COM.

Στη Γερμανία μια ομάδα εκτροφέων που "εργάζεται" πάνω σε αυτή τη μετάλλαξη έχει ως επίκεντρο τον Πρόεδρο της Διεθνής Λέσχης Μωσαϊκ κ. Όλαφ Χούνγκενμπέργκ. (Hungenberg)

----------


## ROSSIGNOL

καλημέρα παιδιά, πόλη ωραία ανάλυση μάλιστα και στα γαλλικά σας ευχάριστο ιδιαιτερα, η μετάλλαξη jaspe νομίζω πως την έχουν αναγνώριση από την com γιατί εφέτος είδα jaspe που ήταν στο γαλλικό πρωτάθλημα και μάλιστα αν δεν κάνω λάθος ένας φίλος μου πήρε την δεύτερη θέση στα jaspe.

----------


## xXx

είναι νέα μετάλλαξη 1 ή 2 ετών

----------


## xXx

> 


υπάρχει το πουλί αυτό για αναγνώριση

----------


## ROSSIGNOL

> 



*Isabelle pastel mosaïque jaune*

----------


## xXx

Μπράβο Τάκη αρχίζεις και εσύ να μαθαίνεις να ψάχνειςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςς  ςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςς   :Anim 19:  :Anim 19:

----------


## ROSSIGNOL

Συνεχίζουμε το kouiz με αυτό το καναρίνι. Σε πιο στάνταρ είναι?


[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## ROSSIGNOL

Βασίλη το ψάξιμο πιστεύω ότι είναι το καλύτερο σχολειό

----------


## xXx

αυτά είναι κοινά καναρίνια Τάκη

----------


## ROSSIGNOL

όχι βασίλη ψάξε είναι αναγνωρισμένα από την com.

----------


## dogoulisd

Raza espaniola

----------


## xXx

Τάκη νόμιζα ότι θα βάζουμε μόνο χρώματος και όχι τύπου εμφάνισης ή φωνής

----------


## mitsman

> Raza espaniola


Συμφωνω!
Στα μελανινικα πουλια!

----------


## panos70

Κι εγω ετσι νομιζω

----------


## ROSSIGNOL

> Raza espaniola



    Eivai Raza espaniola

----------


## xXx

βάλε χρώματος μην βάζεις τύπου βρε άντε go on

----------


## panos70

Κι εγω στα χρωματος ειμαι μεσα

----------


## ROSSIGNOL

Συνεχίζουμε το kouiz με αυτό το καναρίνι. Σε πιο στάνταρ είναι?


Kouiz 901

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## panos70

ΑΧΑΤΗΣ ΚΙΤΡΙΝΟ ΕΥΜΟ ΕΝΤΟΝΟ

----------


## ROSSIGNOL

Θέλει ακόμα ψάξιμο Πάνω

----------


## Oneiropagida

Ιζαμπελα κίτρινο έντονο???

----------


## ROSSIGNOL

Θέλει ακόμα ψάξιμο Fani

----------


## xXx

αχάτης οπάλ κίτρινο έντονο??

----------


## ROSSIGNOL

Θέλει ακόμα ψάξιμο Βασίλη.

----------


## xXx

θα το ψάξω φίλε...

----------


## Tzazleas

Η κατηγορια-ρατσα του προερχετε απο την ισπανια?

----------


## ROSSIGNOL

Όχι δεν νομίζω

----------


## Tzazleas

Συγγνωμη κι ολας για να μπω και εγω στο παιχνιδι ψαχνουμε το χρωμα του καναρινιου?

----------


## xXx

ναι πώς ακριβώς ονομάζεται το πουλί σε κάθε φωτό που μπαίνει...βρίσκουμε ένα και συνεχίζουμε με επόμενο

----------


## Tzazleas

Τοπαζιο κιτρινο(εντονο) μωσαικου?

----------


## xXx

μωσαϊκού δεν είναι το καναρίνι αυτό..*αχάτης τοπάζιο κίτρινο έντονο* ίσως...τι λες Τάκη??

----------


## ROSSIGNOL

Θέλει ακόμα ψάξιμο

----------


## Tzazleas

Σατινε κιτρινο εντονο?

----------


## xXx

αν ήτανε σατινέ θα είχε κόκκινα μάτια

----------


## Tzazleas

Σωστα!

----------


## ROSSIGNOL

To κίτρινο έντονο είναι σωστό, τα υπόλοιπα?

----------


## Tzazleas

Μηπως ειναι Παστελ κιντρινο εντονο?

----------


## ROSSIGNOL

Όχι δεν είναι

----------


## xXx

αν ήτανε παστέλ δεν θα φαινόταν καθόλου γραμμές στην πλάτη

----------


## Tzazleas

καμια ιδεα ρε παιδια? μην το παρει το ποταμι...  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## xXx

μαύρο κίτρινο έντονο??

----------


## xXx

καφέ κίτρινο έντονο??

----------


## Tzazleas

Εχουμε φτασει καθολου κοντα?

----------


## ROSSIGNOL

> μαύρο κίτρινο έντονο??



μαύρο ?....... κίτρινο έντονο. είναι σωστό, τα υπόλοιπα?

----------


## xXx

μας έχεις τρελάνει....θα έχει μέσα  παράγοντα κουλό μου φαίνεται

----------


## ROSSIGNOL

> ΑΧΑΤΗΣ ΚΙΤΡΙΝΟ ΕΥΜΟ ΕΝΤΟΝΟ



ΚΙΤΡΙΝΟ ΕΥΜΟ ΕΝΤΟΝΟ *είναι σωστό, μονο που λίπη κάτι και το έχετε γράψει σε άλλη απάντηση κοιτάξτε τις απάντησης θα το βρείτε είναι πόλη εύκολο τώρα.*

----------


## ROSSIGNOL

Που είσαστε και δεν βλέπω απάντηση? Ακόμα μια μικρή προσπαθιa άντε.

----------


## jk21

Τακη ειχαμε τεχνικο προβλημα σημερα και τα μελη θα μπαινουνε ξανα σταδιακα οταν ενημερωνονται οι dns απο τους providers τους .δεν μπορουμε ολοι να δουμε το φορουν αυτη τη στιγμη ... δεν καταλαβες; δεν πειραζει   ::

----------


## gianniskilkis

Μαύρο εύμο κίτρινο έντονο...

----------


## ROSSIGNOL

> Μαύρο εύμο κίτρινο έντονο...

----------


## ROSSIGNOL

Συνεχίζουμε το kouiz με αυτό το καναρίνι. Σε πιο στάνταρ είναι?

Kouiz -10-


[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## mitsman

Ιζαμπελ λευκο υπολοιπομενο!

----------


## ROSSIGNOL

Όχι Δημήτρη λάθος, ψάξε ψάξε xaxaxaxa

----------


## xXx

σατινέ λευκό κυρίαρχο

----------


## ROSSIGNOL

> σατινέ λευκό κυρίαρχο



Για σατινέ άσπρο το έχω εγώ, δεν νομίζω να είναι    κυρίαρχο, πάντως είναι ok η απάντηση μπράβο.

----------


## xXx



----------


## dogoulisd

καφε κοκκινο εντονο....?

----------


## xXx

όχι δεν είναι αυτό!

----------


## gianniskilkis

Ιζαμπέλα κόκκινο έντονο...

----------


## xXx

όχι δεν είναι

----------


## ROSSIGNOL

Ιζαμπέλ iβouape κόκκινο xιonέ

----------


## panos70

ΙΖΑΜΠΕΛΑ ΚΟΚΚΙΝΟ ΜΗ ΕΝΤΟΝΟ

----------


## xXx

δεν είναι ιζαμπέλα το πουλί για να σας βοηθήσω λίγο

----------


## panos70

Σατινε κοκκινο εντονο

----------


## xXx

ούτε σατινέ είναι

----------


## mitsman

καφε κοκκινο χιονε παστελ

----------


## xXx

όχι δεν είναι ούτε καφέ

----------


## dogoulisd

Μαύρο εουμο κόκκινο χιονε;

----------


## xXx

ούτε μαύρο είναι

----------


## gianniskilkis

Μαύρο έουμο κόκκινο χιονέ...

----------


## xXx

δεν είναι είπαμε ούτε μαύρο ούτε καφέ...τι άλλα απομένουν από το βασικό χαρακτηρισμό??

----------


## ROSSIGNOL

Νομίζω ότι είναι κόκκινο χιονένιο αλλα πιο? Xmmmm

----------


## ROSSIGNOL

παστέλ eumo κόκκινο xιonέ

----------


## xXx

βρε παιδιά οι 4 βασικές κατηγορίες μελανινικών ποιες είναι??

----------


## dogoulisd

Αχατης κόκκινο χιονε;

----------


## xXx

αχάτης ναι επιτέλους...λείπει και ακόμη μία λέξη Μήτσο

----------


## gianniskilkis

ιβουαρ

----------


## xXx

όχι λείπει η λέξη.....

----------


## dogoulisd

Τοπαζιο

----------


## xXx

όχι...πλησιάζουμε

----------


## dogoulisd

Πάστελ;

----------


## 11panos04

Αχατης κοκκινο χιιονε,αρσενικο

Φιλικα

----------


## xXx

όχι λείπει και πάλι η λέξη

----------


## 11panos04

Αχατης ευμος κοκκινο χιονε,επιμενω στο αρσενικο.

Φιλικα

----------


## xXx

πλησιάζεις...δεν είναι έουμο

----------


## 11panos04

Τα τρια ειμαι μεσα,το ξερω,η μεταλλαξη ποια να ναι....;;;

----------


## 11panos04

Συγγνωμη αν δημιουργησω συγχυση,αλλα επειδη δοκιμασα ο τι μου ερχοταν στο μυαλο απ ο τι ηξερα,μτα πηρα τις εικονες του ποκ για να το ταυτισω,και το πουλακι μοιιαζει τρομερα στο ιζαμπελ κοκκινο χιονε.Τη βαζω εδω να δειτε και μονοι σας.Ξερω οτι ειπες πως δεν ειναι ιζαμπελ,αλλα μοιαζει πολυ...



Φιλικα

----------


## xXx

φέρνει ναι αλλά δεν είναι....

αχάτης .... κόκκινο χιονέ

----------


## mitsman

αχατης παστελ κοκκινο χιονε

----------


## xXx

όχι άλλο είναι

----------


## mitsman

Που να παρει η ευχη... χα α χα α χα χα

----------


## panos70

Να το παρει το ποταμι σκασαμε

----------


## mitsman

οχι οχι οχι.. δεν εχω ψαξει ακομη... τωρα θα ψαξω να το βρω!!!

----------


## Oneiropagida

Αχάτης οπάλ κόκκινο χιονέ??????

----------


## 11panos04

Σατινε παντως δεν ειναι,γιατι θα χε κοκκινα ματια.Θα πω,δε θυμαμαι ποια φορα ειναι αυτη,αχατης τοπαζιο κοκκινο χιονε αρσενικο(ξαναλεω το φυλο,γιατι ειναι το μονο σιγουρο,χαχα),γιατι το τοπαζιο ξεβαφει ολες τις μελανινες,και τα πουλια στις πρωτες μερες εχουν κοκκινωππ ματια,τα οποια αρογτερα σκουραινουν.

Φιλικα

----------


## xXx

> Αχάτης οπάλ κόκκινο χιονέ??????



μπράβο Φανή επιτέλους βρήκες το πουλίιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι..  .ΣΥΓΧΑΡΗΤΉΡΙΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ  ΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ

----------


## xXx



----------


## 11panos04

Αυτο νομιζω ειναι αχατης τοπαζιο κιτρινο εντονο,αρσενικο

Φιλικα

----------


## xXx

όχι δεν είναι αυτό που λες

----------


## dogoulisd

Βρε αναθεματισμενε που τα βρίσκεις αυτα πουλια;χαχαχαχα τη ζωή πατινι μας κανείς.

----------


## xXx

αχαχαχαχαχχαχαχαχα έλα ψάξτε λίγο καλό σας κάνει

----------


## mitsman

> Βρε αναθεματισμενε που τα βρίσκεις αυτα πουλια;χαχαχαχα τη ζωή πατινι μας κανείς.


χα χα χα χα χα χαχ χα  χ  χα\


και ο κερατουκλης του στελνω πμ και του λεω πες μου ρε τι πουλι ειναι να το παιξω ξερολας και δεν μου λεει!!!

----------


## dogoulisd

Αχατης οπαλ κίτρινο έντονο.

----------


## xXx

δεν είναι αχάτης το πουλί...πλησίασες

----------


## 11panos04

Ιζαμπελα οπαλ κιτρινο εντονο

Φιλικα

----------


## xXx

όχι δεν είναι ούτε ιζαμπέλα το πουλί

----------


## Oneiropagida

Σατινέ δεν είναι?????

----------


## xXx

σατινέ είναι ναι Φανή

----------


## Oneiropagida

Σατινέ κίτρινο έντονο?

----------


## xXx

ΜΠΡΑΒΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟ  ΟΟΟΟΟΟΟ Φανήηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηη  ηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηη  ηηηηηηηηηη αυτό είναι....

----------


## Oneiropagida

> ΜΠΡΑΒΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟ  ΟΟΟΟΟΟΟ Φανήηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηη  ηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηη  ηηηηηηηηηη αυτό είναι....


Καλά ντε!!!!! μην φωνάζεις..... το εμπεδώσαμε!! χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## xXx

μη μου το παίζεις εμένα έτσι.....θα σου βάλω δύσκολο καναρίνι να ξέρεις....αχαχαχχααχαχ

----------


## Oneiropagida

το επόμενο παρακαλώ.......!    :d

----------


## xXx

αχχαχαχαχα οκ λοιπόν....

----------


## Oneiropagida

Βασίλη???? μήπως, λέω μήπως είναι αχάτης τοπάζιο κίτρινο έντονο???????

----------


## xXx

ναι Φανή αυτό είναι....ένα μεγάλο ΜΠΡΑΒΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟ  ΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟ

----------


## mitsman

Υπεροχο πουλι.... ξερεις Μπιλο τι χρωστικη χρειαζεται αυτο το πουλι?

----------


## xXx

για κίτρινα φίλε

----------


## xXx



----------


## 11panos04

Φαιο κοκκινο μωσαικου

Φιλικα

----------


## gianniskilkis

+αχάτης....

----------


## panos70

Φαιο κοκκινο μωσαικου και απο εμενα

----------


## xXx

φαιό κόκκινο μωσαικού είναι το πουλί

----------


## xXx



----------


## panos70

ΑΧΑΤΗΣ ΚΙΤΡΙΝΟ ΕΥΜΟ ΕΝΤΟΝΟ

----------


## xXx

> ΑΧΑΤΗΣ ΚΙΤΡΙΝΟ ΕΥΜΟ ΕΝΤΟΝΟ


είσαι πολύ σωστός Πάνο

----------


## xXx



----------


## 11panos04

Μαυροκοκκινο μωσαικου,αρσενικο,με πειραγμενο το κοκκιναδι σε προγραμμα,να φαινεται πιο εντονο.

Φιλικα

----------


## xXx

αχχαχαχα όχι βρε δεν κάνουμε τέτοια...άκου πειραγμένο...πλησίασες αρκετά αλλά λείπει κάτι ακόμη

----------


## mitsman

δικο σου πουλι ειναι αυτο βασιλη???

----------


## Oneiropagida

Μήπως είναι όνυχας μαυρό κόκκινο μωσαϊκό?????

----------


## xXx

γεια σου ρε Φανή αστέρι...


μαύρο όνυχας κόκκινο μωσαικού...


όχι Μήτσε δεν έχω τέτοιο πουλί

----------


## xXx



----------


## tasos-mo

Βασιλη απο το φτερωμα μου φαινεται για αρσενικο σατινε κοκκινο μωσαικο.αλλα κατι με χαλαει επειδη τα ποδια και το ραμφος ειναι μαυρα....

----------


## tasos-mo

και αχατη οπαλ κοκκινο μωσαικο λεω,αλλα αυτα τα μαυρα ποδια-ραμφος ειναι το μπερδεμα...!

----------


## 11panos04

Δε λεω οτι το πειραξες εσυ Βασιλη,δεν εχω λογο να σε κακολογησω.Αυτο που την ανεβασε εξ αρχης στο ιντερνετ λεω,που το κοκκινο στην πλατη εγινε σχεδον κατι σα σκουρο ροζ,φουξ,οπως και στο πουλι πανω,το οποιο απ τα λιγα που βλεπω λεω οτι ειναι,πρωτον αρσενικο,δευτερον μωσαικο,τριτον αχατης απ τις διακεκομμενες ριγες στην πλατη,και το μαυραδι ισως μεταλλαξη ονυχα ή κοβαλτιο,που τα σκουραινει ολα;;;Ισως,αλλα παλι επεξεργαστηκαν το χρωμα,για να σκουρυνουν το κοκκινο,και να πω εδω οτι ειναι μεγαλη απατη,επειδη βλεπω κ στο φεισμπουκ,πολλοι,ιδιως οταν ειναι να δωσουν πουλια,τα επεξεργαζονται σε τετοιο σημειο,που χανεται το πουπουλο,λες κ βλεπεις κοκκινο βαμμενο με πινελο,κ καποιοι που δεν το εχουν το πραγμα,φτανουν σε σημειο να το κανουν σκουρο φουξ.Ελεος,αφηστε τα τα πουλια οπως ειναι,αρκετα τα κανουμε με τη χρωστικη,δε χρειαζεται να τα επιβαρυνουν κι αλλο και να εξαπατησουν και κοσμο,που αλλα βλεπει κι αλλα βλεπει οταν παει εκει απο κοντα.

Φιλικα

----------


## xXx

το πουλί δόθηκε πιο πάνω Πάνο είναι αχάτης όνυχας κόκκινο μωσαϊκού τώρα ψάχνουμε αυτό του ποστ 271

----------


## Oneiropagida

Να το πω.....??????????  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## xXx

για πε...

----------


## Oneiropagida

Κοκκινόφτερο μαύρο γκρι μωσαϊκο?  :Confused0006:

----------


## xXx

πλησιάζεις αλλά τα λες κάπως μπερδεμένα

----------


## xXx

> 


ακόμη μία φωτογραφία του πουλιού

----------


## mitsman

Γκριζοφτερο μαυροκοκκινο μωσαικο!

----------


## xXx

κάπως έτσι Μήτσε...πλησιάζεις

----------


## mitsman

Μαυρο παστελ κοκκινο μωσαικου γκριζοφτερο

----------


## xXx

> Μαυρο παστελ κοκκινο μωσαικου γκριζοφτερο


γκριζόφτερο κόκκινο μωσαϊκού

ή

μαύρο παστέλ κόκκινο μωσαϊκού 


σωστός Μητσάκοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοο  οοοο

----------


## xXx

συνεχίζω με το επόμενο πουλάκι

----------


## 11panos04

Καφε παστελ κοκκινου μωσαικου,αρσενικο και θηλυκο.

Φιλικα

----------


## mitsman

ναι ναι ναι

----------


## xXx

πολύ σωστά Πάνο να είσαι καλά

----------


## xXx

πάμε και στο επόμενο ...

----------


## 11panos04

Κοκκινο γκριζοφτερο εντονο

Φιλικα

----------


## xXx

όχι δεν έχει καμία σχέση με αυτό που ανέφερες...θέλει και άλλο ψάξιμο

----------


## Oneiropagida

Καφέ παστελ κόκκινο έντονο?????  ::

----------


## xXx

ναι Φανή πολύ σωστά...αυτό είναι το πουλί

----------


## Oneiropagida

Επόμενη παρακαλώ.........  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## xXx



----------


## gianniskilkis

Μαύρο κίτρινο έντονο .

----------


## xXx

όχι δεν είναι σωστό Γιάννη

----------


## Oneiropagida

μαύρο οπάλ κίτρινο έντονο.......???????

----------


## xXx

πλησίασες πολύ....μία ανάσα είσαι!

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Μαυρο οπαλ κιτρινο χιονε

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Εεεεε το βρηκα?????

----------


## 11panos04

Μαυρο ιζαμπελ κιτρινο εντονο

----------


## xXx

σωστός ο Πάνος

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

πιος απο τους 2

----------


## xXx

ο Κύριος Δέγγλερης

----------


## xXx



----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

κοκκινο μαυρο γκριζο μωσαικο

----------


## xXx

δεν υπάρχει τέτοιος χαρακτηρισμός πουλιού

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

ουπςςςς!!!!!

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Αυτο υπαρχει
μωσαικο εντομο παστελ

----------


## xXx

μωσαϊκό τι??κίτρινο κόκκινο??να τις λέμε ολοκληρωμένες τις ονομασίες...όχι δεν μπορεί αν είναι και μωσαϊκό και έντονο...ή θα είναι μωσαϊκό ή θα είναι χιονέ ή θα είναι έντονο

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

οκ συγνωμη ειμαι καινουριος στο ειδος δεν ξερω πολλα προσπαθω

----------


## xXx

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/content...84%CE%BF%CF%82

μπορείς να διαβάσεις για τα καναρίνια χρώματος εδώ λίγα πράγματα

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Ευχαριστω παρα πολυ!!!!!!!!

----------


## gianniskilkis

Izampel pastel red mosaik

----------


## xXx

όχι δεν είναι ιζαμπέλα παστέλ κόκκινο μωσαικού

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Ανεβαζεις και καμια ακομα μηπως μας βοηθησεις?
ΕΕΕ Βασηλη??

----------


## dogoulisd

Καφε οπαλ ιβουαρ κόκκινο μωσαικου.

----------


## xXx

πα΄ρε ακόμη δύο φωτογραφίες από το προηγούμενο καναρίνι να σε βοηθήσουνε

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Αχατης οπαλ κοκκινο μαζαικου

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

ή μηπως οπαλ κοκκινο μωσαικου????

----------


## 11panos04

Εγω θα λεγα παστελ κοκκινου μωσαικου θηλυκο,που θελει αρσενικο με κανονικη μασκα,οχι πολυ μεγαλη και λιγο ως μετριο κοκκινο στους ωμους,γιατι σ αυτο εχει απλωσει.Αν βλεπω καλα αραιωνουν πολυ οι ριγες.

Φιλικα

----------


## xXx

όχι δεν είναι

----------


## Oneiropagida

Καφέ οπάλ κόκκινο μωσαϊκό????????????

----------


## ROSSIGNOL

Πω πoooo..... μπράβο το πάτε πόλη ωραία το kouiz, συγγνώμη για την απουσία αλλα κάνουμε και λίγες δουλειές τώρα με τα χιονια.


Μήπως είναι        Μαύρο φτερά γκρι μωσαϊκό κόκκινα θηλύκια.

----------


## xXx

> Καφέ οπάλ κόκκινο μωσαϊκό????????????



πολύ σωστό Φανή....αυτό είναι το πουλάκι

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Περιμενουμε επομενοοοοοοοοοο!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## xXx



----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

αλμπινο καναρινι

----------


## xXx

χαχααχχαχα θέλω ολοκληρωμένη ονιομασία

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Αλμπινο υπολιπομενο

----------


## xXx

ναι πολύ σωστός είσαι τώρα...


δλδ και αυτό αλμπίνο είναι??

----------


## xXx

πάω για meeting τα λέμε το μεσημέρι

----------


## mitsman

Αυτο ειναι κιτρινο μωσαικου  φορεας σατινε!

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

οκ για ααα και αυτο ειναι αρσενικο λουτινο μωσαικου????

----------


## xXx

> Αυτο ειναι κιτρινο μωσαικου  φορεας σατινε!



αν ήτανε φορέας δεν θα είχε κόκκινα μάτια θα είχε μαύρα...είναι λουτίνο κίτρινο μωσαϊκού...αυτό ήθελα να τονίσω...τα λευκά με κόκκινα μάτια είναι *αλμπίνο*, τα κίτρινα με κόκκινα μάτια λέγονται *λουτίνο* και τα κόκκινα με κόκκινα μάτια *ρουμπίνο.*

----------


## mitsman

Απιστευτο!!!!! θελω ρουμπινοοοο!!!

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Βασηλη βαλε αλλη

----------


## xXx



----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

περιμενε δυσκολο

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

μαυρος ονυχας κοκκινο μωσαικου

----------


## xXx

πολύ σωστός Πάνο  :Fighting0022:

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

περιμενω επομενο!!!

----------


## xXx



----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Αχατης ασημι τοπαζι!!!!

----------


## xXx

όχι έκανες λάθος

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Αχατης ασημενιο κλειδι εουμο

----------


## 11panos04

Χαχα,φιλεεΠανο,οι ορολογιες αυτες δεν υπαρχουν...Αναφερομαι στο ασημι κ το σημενιο κλειδι,τα αλλα ειναι οκ.Εγω θα ελεγα οτι το συγκεκριμενο πουλακι....αχατης οπαλ κοκκινο μωσαικο ειναι...ιζαμπελα κοκκινο μωσαικο ειναι...;;Παντως,αυτη η φωτο δε βοηθα μόνη της,θα ηταν καλυτερα και μια ολοσωμη,γιατι πχ τα ευμο κανουν κι ενα ασπρο δακτυλιδι στο ματι,ενω τα σατινε εχουν κοκκινο ματι,κ.ο.κ..

Φιλικα

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Οκ ευχαριστω!!!
Βασηληηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηη  ηηη αλλη φοτο

----------


## xXx

>

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Εομου κοκκινος αχατης μωσαικος θυλικο

----------


## xXx

αχάτης έουμο κόκκινο μωσαϊκού πολύ σωστός Πάνο

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Επομενοοοοοοοοοοο!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## xXx



----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

κιτρινο φοντο κοκκινου μωσαικου!!

----------


## xXx

κίτρινο φόντο??

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

κιτρινο υποβαθρο???

----------


## 11panos04

Εγω λεω οτι η φωτο ειναι πλαστη,εγω τουλαχιστον δε γνωριζω τετοια ρατσα.Πιστευω ειναι ενα κανονικο κοκκινο μωσαικο,στο οποιο εβαλαν κιτρινο με προγραμμα.

----------


## tasos-mo

ρε παιδια σαν να ειναι μονταζ... και το ποδι βαμμενο μεχρι το δαχτυλιδι...!!!

----------


## tasos-mo

με προλαβες Πανο

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Εχεις δικιο κοιτα τι βρηκα
http://rmcshinar.com/upload/download...2873441161.jpg

----------


## xXx

πού το βρήκες αυτό Πάνο??

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

στο google

----------


## xXx

δώσε μου το λινκ

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

http://www.google.gr/search?hl=el&sa...w=1360&bih=677
Οριστε!!!!!!!!

----------


## xXx

συνεχίζετε να έχετε την ίδια άποψη ?? εδώ είναι το πουλί μέσα σε κλουβί χωρίς κίτρινο πόδι...

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Αυτο ειναι πραγματικο

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Το ονομα τους ειναι καναρινια cor??????

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

εντονο κιτρινο κοκκινο μωσαικου?????????????????????

----------


## xXx

και αυτή ψεύτικη??

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Ελα μωρε αληθινες ειναι αυτες ακου ειναι κιτρινο εντονο κοκκινο μωσαικου??????

----------


## xXx

αχαχχαχααχχαχα το αφήνω στην κρίση σου

http://canarilcurico.blogspot.com/2010/07/nova-mutacao.html

----------


## tasos-mo

respect...!!Eγω λεω ειναι αριανος με φιλοολυμπιακα αισθηματα χα χα...δεν εχω ιδεα.

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Αυτο ειναι!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ερ  υθρός mosaïque κίτρινος lipochrome,

----------


## gianniskilkis

Λοιπόν για να τα πάμε καλά ,εάν θέλετε να κάνετε μια καλή δουλειά , βρείτε ένα πουλί στο στήθος να έχει τον ... Δικέφαλο. ΧαΧαΧα...

----------


## xXx



----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Αγκατα κυριαρχο λευκο??????????????????

----------


## xXx

αχάτης κυρίαρχο λευκό μπράβο Πάνο

----------


## xXx



----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

αλλο εχω ρεντα(ενα τελευτεο και μετα παω για υπνο)

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Αχατης τοπαζι κιτρινο μωσαικο

----------


## xXx

όχι είσαι λάθος

----------


## xXx

και ένα τελευταίο για απόψε για να σε αφήσω ξάγρυπνο...χαχαχαα καληνύχτα

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

αχατης οπαλ ιβουαρ χιονε θυλικο

----------


## xXx

> αχατης οπαλ ιβουαρ χιονε θυλικο


δεν είναι πλήρης η ονομασία του

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Αχατης οπαλ ιβουαρ κοκκινο χιονε θυλικο

----------


## xXx

αχάτης οπάλ κόκκινο ιβουάρ χιονέ.... ΣΥΓΧΑΡΗΤΗΡΙΑ.....φύγαμε για ύπνο

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Καλυνυχτα τα λεμε αυριο με περισοοτερα καναρινια

----------


## 11panos04

για το κιτρινο.μηπως ειναι ιζαμπελ κιτρινο εντονο;;;

οσο για το κιτρινοκοκκινο,εκτος απ το μονταζ ππου πιστευω επεσε συννεφο,γιατι στην τριτη φωτο εμφανιζεται να εχει κι ασπρα μπαλωματα στα φτερα της πλατης και τους οδηγους,αποτελει προσπαθειες ενος εκτροφεα απ ο τι ειδα,και δεν ειναι σταθεροποιημενη μεταλλαξη.νομιζω οτι δεν εχει αναγνωρισθει απο τη com τετοια μεταλλαξξη,δε θυμαμαι τουλχιστον εγω απ τις κατηγοριες μας τετοιο πουλι.αν γνωριζετε κατι αλλο,πειτε το μου.να αναφερω εδω οτι,ανα καιρους,απο βιντεο σε εκθεσεις μεγαλου επιπεδου μαλιστα,οπως προσφατα του παγκοσμιου,πηρε το μαατι μου πουλια-καναρινια χρωματισμου τετοιου,αν θυμαμαι καλα,αλλα κ σε παλια βιντεο στο γιουτουμπ.

φιλικα

----------


## xXx



----------


## 11panos04

Αχατης κιτρινο εντονο

Φιλικα

----------


## xXx

όχι Πάνο

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Ιζαμπελ εντονο κιτρινο

----------


## xXx

ναι πολύ σωστός Πάνo

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Επομενοοοοοοο!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## xXx



----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

μαυρο οπαλ κιτρινο μωσαικου

----------


## xXx

σωστόςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςς  ςςςςςςςς....αλλά θα μου πεις τώρα πού ψάχνεις και τα βρίσκεις...σε ένα λινκ πού έχω δώσει εγώ??

----------


## Lucky Witch

Negro  Opal  ​Amarilio Mosaico

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

οχι!!!!!!
Δεν αποκαλυπτο πηγες

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Μπραβο νικολ εκει τα βρισκο και εγω στα ισπανικα και τα μεταφραζω ελληνικα

----------


## xXx

σωστή και εσύ Νικόλ αλλά πατώντας πάνω στην ονομασία Negro Opal ​Amarilio Mosaico επειδή το *Negro Opal ​Amarilio* είναι λινκ με πάει στη φωτογραφία του πουλιού που εγώ έβαλα να βρείτε...απορώ πώς βρήκες Νικόλ το σαιτ που έχει τη συγκεκριμένη φωτογραφία που εγώ πήρα από το σαίτ και ανέβασα μέσω imageshack με άλλο όνομα *

*

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

οκ ανεβασε και αλλη να δεις

----------


## xXx

> Μπραβο νικολ εκει τα βρισκο και εγω στα ισπανικα και τα μεταφραζω ελληνικα


δλδ πού ξέρεις πού τα βρίσκει η Νικόλ Παναγιώτη??σε εκείνο το φόρουμ τα βρίσκεις εσύ...??εκεί μέσα δεν έχει τόσες φωτογραφίες από πουλιά χρώματος...νομίζω πας να θολώσεις τα νερά...πονηρέ

----------


## 11panos04

Να κανω μια ερωτηση.Ποιος ειναι ο σκοπος του θεματος;;;Βασει φωτογραφιων να ταυτοποιουμε τις φωτο που μπαινουν εδω ή βασει των χαρακτηριστικων που εχει η καθε ρατσα,τα οποια ο καθενας μαθαινει αναλογα με αυτα που εχει δει απο κοντα,απο φωτογραφιες,απο αρθρα που διαβασε,ολων των γνωσεων του τελικα,να καταληξει στο σωστο χαρακτηρισμο του πουλιου;;;

Φιλικα

----------


## xXx

> οκ ανεβασε και αλλη να δεις



να δω τι??θα ανεβάσω να σε στείλω...

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Εγω θα σε στειλω!!!!!!!!
χαχαχαχχαχαχαχαχαχχα

----------


## Lucky Witch

χαχαχαχα από παντού τα βρίσκω ααχαχαχαχα

----------


## xXx

> Να κανω μια ερωτηση.Ποιος ειναι ο σκοπος του θεματος;;;Βασει φωτογραφιων να ταυτοποιουμε τις φωτο που μπαινουν εδω ή βασει των χαρακτηριστικων που εχει η καθε ρατσα,τα οποια ο καθενας μαθαινει αναλογα με αυτα που εχει δει απο κοντα,απο φωτογραφιες,απο αρθρα που διαβασε,ολων των γνωσεων του τελικα,να καταληξει στο σωστο χαρακτηρισμο του πουλιου;;;
> 
> Φιλικα



προφανώς το δεύτερο φίλε Πάνο αλλά επειδή αυτοί δεν είναι πολλοί δεν είναι κακό κανένας ακόμη και ψάχνοντας να μαθαίνει  :Youpi:

----------


## xXx

> χαχαχαχα από παντού τα βρίσκω ααχαχαχαχα



δλδ??

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

ΡΕ βασηλη βαλε φοτο και θα δεις!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!`

----------


## xXx

> Μπραβο νικολ εκει τα βρισκο και εγω στα ισπανικα και τα μεταφραζω ελληνικα


στο λινκ που έδωσα εγώ τα βρίσκεις τα καναρίνια αλλά τώρα δεν πρόκειται να βρεις τίποτα χαχαχαχα

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Θα το δουμε!!!!!!!!!!!
χαχαχααχαχχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχ  αχαχαχα

----------


## xXx



----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

*Bruno Jaspe Doble Dilucion Amarillo Mosaico*

----------


## xXx

οκ αυτό είναι.....αντιγράφεις τη φωτό και πας και την βάζεις κάπου πχ στο google και σου βγάζει το λινκ με τη μία

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχχ
χαχαχαχαχαχχαχαχαχαχ
χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχχαχαχαχ
χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχχα

----------


## xXx

τελικά οι πιτσιρικάδες έχετε ξεφύγει σας έχει χαζέψει το ίντερνετ τα έχετε μάθει όλα...bravissimo  :Youpi: 


*καλό είναι όμως να μη χαλάς το παιχνίδι*

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Ειδες αν δεν ειχαμε και εμεις το μυαλο !!!!!!!!!!!!!!(δεν προσβαλω κανενα)

----------


## xXx

ούτε εγώ πρόσβαλα καλοπροαίρετα είπα σας έχει ''χαζέψει'' αφού έχετε μάθει όλα τα κόλπα

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

ναι το ξερω το δικο μου ομως ακουγεται οτι λεω του μεγαλητερους ''χαζους''

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

οκ τωρα βαλε αλλη θα προσπαθησω και μονος μου, για να τα μαθενω σιγα σιγα το κανω αυτο
(βαλε μια ευκολη)

----------


## xXx

αχαχχααχαχ όχι δεν συνεχίζω

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

θα βαλω εγω να ψαχνεις εσυ θελεις??????????????

----------


## xXx

βάζε εσύ να ψάχνουμε όλοι οι υπόλοιποι οκ αλλά μη βιάζεσαι να παίρνεις απαντήσεις...εμείς δεν κάνουμε hackeries

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

χαχαχαχαχ οκ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης



----------


## xXx

αχάτης κόκκινο χιονέ

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

οχι.......

----------


## xXx

καφέ κόκκινο έντονο

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

οχι............

----------


## xXx

έχεις άλλη φωτό του να δείχνει πλάτη??

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

δυστιχος οχι

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Ακου βαζω αλλη αυτη ειναι μαυρο κοκκινο ευμο μωσαικου

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης



----------


## 11panos04

Ιζαμπελ κοκκινο ιβουαρ χιονε,αρσενικο

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

οχι.......

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

κοντα εισαι

----------


## xXx

ιζαμπέλα κόκκινο ιβουάρ χιονέ

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

οχι.........

----------


## xXx

χιονέ = μη έντονο Παναγιώτη αχαχαχχαχααχχα

----------


## xXx

σωστά το είπε και ο Πάνος και εγώ

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

πολυ κοντα!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## 11panos04

Για το τελευταιο πουλι λεω,που εβαλες,ιζαμπελα κοκκινο ιβουαρ χιονε,τουλαχιστον ετσι το ειχαν στις φωτο του ποκ,και συμπληρωνω εγω,αρσενικο

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

οποτε σωστααααααααααααααααααα

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

πανο εσυ κερδισες

----------


## 11panos04

Να διευκρινυσω εδω οτι,το μη εντονο ειναι μεταφραση του non intensive,το οποιο χρησιμοποιουν αρκετα προφορικα οι ξενοι για να περιγραψουν τα πουλια ''μη εντονου'',τουλαχιστον με τους λιγους που μιλησα.Το χιονε ειναι η μεταφραση του frost,που περιγραφει το ιδιο ακριβως πουλι.

Φιλικα

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης



----------


## xXx

αχάτης παστέλ κόκκινο μωσαικού

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

σωστος!!!!

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης



----------


## xXx

μαύρο παστέλ κίτρινο έντονο

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

κατι λιπει

----------


## xXx

ή αλλιώς γκριζόφτερο κίτρινο έντονο

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

οκ σωστος

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης



----------


## xXx

φαιό λευκό

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

ολοκληρομαινο ονομα παρακαλω

----------


## xXx

φαιό λευκό υπολειπόμενο

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

μπραβο βαλε εσυ τωρα βαρεθικα

----------


## Oneiropagida

Η επόμενη φωτό??????  ::

----------


## xXx



----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

καφε παστελ κοκκινου μωσαικου
(χωρις χακινγκ)

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Σωστο??????????????

----------


## xXx

όχι λάθος.....αλλά μην συνεχίσεις γιατί ξέρω πως κάνεις πλάκα

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

οχι δεν κανω πλακα χακινγκ τελος

----------


## Oneiropagida

καφέ τζάσπερ κόκκινο μωσαϊκό?????????

----------


## xXx

πολύ σωστό Φανή...ρε μπας και όλοι hacking κάνετε εδώ τόσες μέρες??

----------


## Oneiropagida

Βασίλη όποιος ψάχνει βρίσκει!!!!! χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχ

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

οποτε χακινγκ επιτρεπετε
και απο δω και περα χακινγκ=ψαξιμο

----------


## xXx

α αυτά κάνετε όλοι τόσες μέρες και εγώ δεν έπαιρνα χαμπάρι...

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

επομενη

----------


## Oneiropagida

είπαμε εμείς ότι κάναμε κάτι τέτοιο????????

----------


## xXx

αχχαχχαχα μουσίτσα και εσύ τέκνο Βρούτε

----------


## Oneiropagida

Αγαπητέ Βασίλη δεν μπορείς να λες κάτι τέτοιο..........  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Ξέρεις τι διάβασμα έχω ρίξει......?

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Επομενηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηη!

----------


## xXx

φαντάζομαι Φανή μου φαντάζομαι...τελικά εσείς οι πιο νέοι χειρίζεστε καλύτερα το ίντερνετ από όσο νόμιζα

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

ΕΠΟΜΕΝΗΗΗΗΗΗΗΗΗΗΗΗΗΗΗΗΗΗΗ  Η!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## xXx

αχαχχαχα όχι δεν έχει ρε να σκάσεις...δεν σου δίνω....hacker

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Ελα βαλε αλλη!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

και δεν ειμαι χακερ απλα ειμαι δραστιριος και ψαχνω πολυ

----------


## xXx

χααχχαχαχαχα πολύ μου άρεσε αυτό τώρα...θα πάρεις καναρίνι σε λίγο....

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

οκ ευχαριστω!!!

----------


## xXx

έλα  Τζακ όρμα....πάρτο αγόρι μουυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυ  υυυυυυυυυ

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

δεν μπορω να το βρω καφε ευμο κοκκινο εντονο? 
παω για υπνο αυριο παλι

----------


## xXx

δεν μπορείς?? καλά αύριο πάλι θα το βρει άλλος...

----------


## mitsman

αχατης παστελ κοκκινο υπερβολικα εντονο χα χα χα χ α α χα

----------


## xXx

αχαχαχχααχ εσύ έχεις καεί εντελώς

----------


## mitsman

xa xa xa xa xa x xa xa xa a x a xa

----------


## Oneiropagida

> xa xa xa xa xa x xa xa xa a x a xa



χαχαχαχαχαχαχχαχχαχχαχαχα  χαχχαχαχχχα

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

μικρο μωρο που γελα με κατι και του λιπουν δοντια με μπλε πουλοβερ και κιτρινη μπλουζα
το βρηκα???????????????????????????????????

----------


## vicky_ath

Εγώ πάντως θέλω ένα τέτοιο.... είναι πανέμορφο τόσο κόκκινο που είναι!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Happy:

----------


## vag21

ο μπεμπης ολα τα λεφτα.

----------


## xXx



----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

(Το καναμε το φορουμ)

----------


## xXx

> έλα  Τζακ όρμα....πάρτο αγόρι μουυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυ  υυυυυυυυυ



είχαμε μείνει εδώ

----------


## Oneiropagida

Καφέ κόκκινο ιβουάρ έντονο???? (πατάτα είπα εεεεε....???)

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Καφε κοκκινο εντονο ή μαυρο κοκκινο εντονο

----------


## xXx

καφέ κόκκινο έντονο είναι το πουλάκι παιδιά

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

ναι ναι ναι χαχαχαχαχα χωρις χακινγκ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Καλυνηχτα αυριο παλι

----------


## Oneiropagida

αυτό το έχει ξαναβάλλει!!!!!  :Mad0045:

----------


## xXx



----------


## ROSSIGNOL

Καλησπέρα παιδιά, τώρα τελεφτεα δεν έχω χρόνο και έρχομαι πoλu λήγω στο forum πάντως το θέμα kouiz περπάτησε πoλu γρήγορα και βλέπω να μεγαλώνει και η παρέα σας μπράβο συγχαρητήρια, στην τελευταία φωτογραφία που έχετε το καφέ κόκκινο έντονο βλέπω στην πατήστρα που γραφή (F2) και επειδή είμαστε στο θέμα του kouiz ποιος γνωρίζει για να μας εξήγηση τι σημαίνει (F2) στα καναρίνια?

----------


## mitsman

Ειναι δευτερης γενιας?????
δηλαδη παιδια αγριων καναρινιων??

----------


## ROSSIGNOL

Καλησπέρα Δημήτρη δηλαδή το καφέ κόκκινο έντονο αν κατάλαβα καλά είναι ένα υβρίδιο αφού προέρχεται από άγρια πουλιά όπως λες, εκτος και αν δεν είναι γραμμένο για το  καφέ κόκκινο έντονο και δεν έχει καμία σχέση με αυτό.

----------


## mitsman

Καλησπερα!!! δεν ξερω τι σημαινει το f2 νομιζω ομως οτι ειναι δευτερης γεννιας!!! δεν προσεξα στην φωτο τι λεει

----------


## ROSSIGNOL

Από αυτά που γνωρίζω χωρίς να είναι βέβαια 100% σίγουρο τα F2 είναι γιά  πουλια δεύτερης γενιάς, δηλαδή ένας εκτροφέας διαλέγει δυο πουλια για ζευγάρωμα αυτό το ζευγάρι είναι το πρώτο και το ονομάζουμε F1 από τα μικρά που θα βγάλει διαλέγουμε ένα από τα δυο sex, η το αρσενικό, η το θηλυκό, και το ζευγαρώνουμε με το αντίστοιχο τον γονιών, δηλαδή το αρσενικό με την μητέρα, και το θηλυκό με τον πατέρα, αυτό το ζευγάρι το ονομάζουμε F2 και τα μικρά που θα πάρουμε είναι πουλια από ζευγάρι F2, εκτος και αν κάνω λάθος, περιμένουμε όσους γνωρίζουν να μας δώσουν τις δικες τους άποψης

----------


## mitsman

Ενδιαφερον!!!! ευχαριστουμε!

----------


## ROSSIGNOL

Απάντηση για το post 502.  Μήπως είναι μαύρο με γkριζια φτερά άσπρο?

----------


## xXx

μαύρο γκριζόφτερο λευκό

negro alais grises wit


Πολύ σωστός Τάκη

----------


## Oneiropagida

:: ......???????????

----------


## xXx

> ......???????????


χααχαχχαχαχαχα

έρχεται σε λίγο

----------


## xXx



----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

καφε παστελ κοκκινου μωσαικου

----------


## xXx

όχι δεν είναι

----------


## Oneiropagida

χχχχμμμμμμμμ........  :Confused0006:  μαυρο κόκκινο τζάσπερ κόκκινο μωσαϊκό?????

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

μαυροκοκκινο ιζαμπελ κοκκινου μωσαικου???

----------


## ROSSIGNOL

Phaeo μωσαϊκό κόκκινο?

----------


## 11panos04

Τί ειναι το τζασπερ ρε παιδια...;;;

Φιλικα

----------


## xXx

> Τί ειναι το τζασπερ ρε παιδια...;;;
> 
> Φιλικα



jaspe είναι νέα μετάλλαξη

----------


## xXx

μαύρο jaspe κόκκινο μωσαϊκού σωστή Φανή

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Επομενηηηη!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Oneiropagida

:: ??????????

----------


## xXx

Φανή είσαι φορμαρισμένη??  :Happy0030:

----------

